# Problems with the BCM43228 network card



## protechdude (Aug 11, 2020)

hello,

ive been meaning to install freebsd 13 current on my hp probook 650 g1 and ive been googling for 2 days straight now on how to make my network card to work.

This site says my card should be compatible with the bhnd driver. its not. ive tried other drivers, none worked.

This guy and this dude made it work using ndis, but they were using freebsd 10.3 and from what i read, ndis isnt so stable from then onwards

heres why i cant download drivers/the offline install image image off the internet:

I currently dont have ethernet access, my highest internet speed is 10 mbps.
I cant download the drivers on a second pc then use an usb to transport it because i dont have a second usb.
I bought a dongle (DW-171, D-Link AC600), but that dongle requires scarcer drivers even on linux to work.
freebsd sees the network card in pciconf -lv, when it comes to providing dmesg, kldstat and other pastes, since theres no other way, ill need to copy it by hand

please help me

thanks in advance,
- protechdude


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 12, 2020)

FYI, FreeBSD 13.0-CURRENT is unsupported on forums.freebsd.org.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions

Maybe a device id entry is necessary ( CURRENT , 12.1-RELEASE , search for 43228 ). Run `pciconf -vl | grep -B3 network` for id. For further support ask on freebsd-wireless  or change to a RELEASE or STABLE for forum support.


----------

